# Mia moglie si è sentita male dopo che aveva/ha mangiato



## amazonka

Ciao ragazzi! Aiutatemi per faore fare la sceltra tra due frasi.

Mia moglie si è sentita male dopo che *aveva* mangiato quello  che mi aveva chiesto di preparare.
Mia moglie si è sentita male dopo che *ha* mangiato quello  che mi aveva chiesto di preparare.

Mi serve proprio trapassato o passato prossimo ( no "dopo *aver* mangiato")

Grazie in anticipo



> *Devi inserire solo la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread*
> Come devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## dragonseven

amazonka said:


> Mia moglie si è sentita male dopo che *aveva* mangiato quello che mi aveva chiesto di preparare.
> Mia moglie si è sentita male dopo che *ha* mangiato quello che mi aveva chiesto di preparare.


----------



## amazonka

Grazie) Buon fine settimana)


----------



## amazonka

Ciao ragazzi!
Vi prego di aiutare con la concordanza dei tempi.
Quando *ho* visto che *aveva* annaffiato  le piante, *ho* capito che lui *ha* fatto qualcosa di brutto
Quando *ho* visto che *aveva* annaffiato  le piante, *ho *capito che lui *aveva* fatto qualcosa di brutto
Quando *ho* visto che *ha* annaffiato  le piante, *ho *capito che lui *aveva* fatto qualcosa di brutto

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Amazonka,

ti aiuterei volentieri se ci descrivessi quale sequenza temporale hanno le azioni (_vedere, annaffiare, capire _e_ fare_) nel tuo contesto.
Puoi esprimerlo anche attraverso la stessa frase riportata al presente.


----------



## amazonka

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Amazonka,
> 
> ti aiuterei volentieri se ci descrivessi quale sequenza temporale hanno le azioni (_vedere, annaffiare, capire _e_ fare_) nel tuo contesto.
> Puoi esprimerlo anche attraverso la stessa frase riportata al presente.


 
Grazie) Allora... io entro a casa e vedo che mio marito, per esempio, ha annaffiato le piante a casa)) è una cosa strana, perciò penso, che lui aveva fatto qualcosa di male prima (un tradimento forse) Cioè 1) lui fa qualcosa di male 2) annaffia tutte le piante 3) io entro, vedo le piante e capisco che qualcosa non va


----------



## dragonseven

Perfetto!
In questo caso è corretta solo la prima che hai scritto in OP. 


EDIT: Va bene anche in questo modo:
"Quando [sono rientrata a casa] *ho visto* che [mio marito] *ha annaffiato* le piante, [quindi, dato che non lo fa mai,] *ho capito* [subito][ che c'era qualcosa che non andava] che *ha fatto* qualcosa _di brutto _(meglio: _di sbagliato / che non doveva fare / che non avrebbe dovuto fare_)", con tutti i verbi al passato prossimo.
Questo perché il tutto accade in un tempo limitato (ad es.: nella sola giornata di ieri) e non serve specificare con i tempi verbali la sequenza delle azioni, la si evince dalla logico-semantica del periodo.
Se il tempo della principale è al passato, nella secondaria avremo:
- l'imperfetto per indicare la contemporaneità;
- il trapassato per indicare l'anteriorità;
- il passato prossimo per indicare qualcosa i cui effetti durano ancora.


----------



## Necsus

Per me le azioni di _annaffiare _e _fare _sono inevitabilmente precedenti a quelle di _vedere _e _capire_ e richiedono il trapassato.
Comunque ribadisco che quando i soggetti di principale e secondaria coincidono va usata la forma implicita.


----------



## amazonka

dragonseven said:


> Perfetto!
> In questo caso è corretta solo la prima che hai scritto in OP.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Va bene anche in questo modo:
> "Quando [sono rientrata a casa] *ho visto* che [mio marito] *ha annaffiato* le piante, [quindi, dato che non lo fa mai,] *ho capito* [subito][ che c'era qualcosa che non andava] che *ha fatto* qualcosa _di brutto _(meglio: _di sbagliato / che non doveva fare / che non avrebbe dovuto fare_)", con tutti i verbi al passato prossimo.
> Questo perché il tutto accade in un tempo limitato (ad es.: nella sola giornata di ieri) e non serve specificare con i tempi verbali la sequenza delle azioni, la si evince dalla logico-semantica del periodo.
> Se il tempo della principale è al passato, nella secondaria avremo:
> - l'imperfetto per indicare la contemporaneità;
> - il trapassato per indicare l'anteriorità;
> - il passato prossimo per indicare qualcosa i cui effetti durano ancora.


Grazie mille!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Necsus!


Necsus said:


> Per me le azioni di _annaffiare _e _fare _sono inevitabilmente precedenti a quelle di _vedere _e _capire_ e richiedono il trapassato.


Sí, ma il trapassato suggerisce che gli effetti del fatto non sono piú attivi, si sono conclusi nel passato.
Inoltre, con il *passato prossimo* nella principale, per indicare l'anteriorità, basta il *passato remoto*.
Il *trapassato prossimo* si dovrebbe adoperare solo quando nella principale v'è il *passato remoto* o l'*imperfetto*.
Il *trapassato remoto*, invece, solo quando v'è il *passato remoto*.

Questo è quanto mi è stato insegnato nella scuola pubblica, non è il mio parere personale. 
Mi hanno insegnato male?


----------



## Necsus

dragonseven said:


> Il *trapassato prossimo* si dovrebbe adoperare solo quando nella principale v'è il *passato remoto* o l'*imperfetto*.


Ciao, dragonseven. Non so se hanno insegnato male a te o a me, ma a me non risulta che esista una simile regola o indicazione d'uso. Spesso le schematizzazioni operate nell'insegnamento scolastico tendono a semplificare un po' troppo.
Puoi verificare nella tabella 'Frase principale al passato' in Aulalingue Zanichelli, dopo la quale è specificato:
• il tempo verbale della frase principale al passato può anche essere il passato remoto (Maria *seppe* che il giorno prima eri stato a scuola).
O in Grammatica italiana, dove c'è una tabella riepilogativa con la correlazione dei vari tempi verbali.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Personalmente tenderei ad usare il trapassato per esprimere l'anteriorità rispetto al passato prossimo quando quest'ultimo si riferisce a situazioni non recentissime.
Esempi
Ha chiamato Lucio e mi ha detto che Maria è partita da due giorni
Ieri ha chiamato Lucio e mi ha detto che Maria era partita da due giorni


----------



## dragonseven

Va bene. Però [io ragiono con la mia testa e] non riesco a capire, dalla “tua” spiegazione, perché si dovrebbe usare un tempo composto quando è certamente piú comodo quello semplice.
Se c'è qualcuno che semplifica "un po' troppo" è proprio il primo sito che hai citato.


Necsus said:


> • il tempo verbale della frase *principale* al passato può anche essere il passato remoto (Maria *seppe* che il giorno prima eri stato a scuola).


Questo non c'entra molto con il nostro caso, non credi?  È ovvio che, con un passato remoto nella principale, l'unico tempo per indicare l'anteriorità è il trapassato (prossimo o remoto). Su questo mi pare che siamo d'accordo, o mi sbaglio!?

Per quanto concerne il secondo:


> O in Grammatica italiana, dove c'è una tabella riepilogativa con la correlazione dei vari tempi verbali.


 Infatti v'è scritto:
"*Nota:* *Il passato prossimo dell'indicativo e il passato del congiuntivo possono essere considerati sia tempi principali che tempi storici.*".
Da quanto ho capito dalla spiegazione di Amazonka, considero il passato prossimo come tempo principale. Ma, anche se fosse storico, nella secondaria il passato remoto non sarebbe errato ed esprime sufficientemente l'anteriorità; senza che si ricorra ad un ausiliare.
C'è da tenere conto anche che il passato prossimo, come tempo storico, si accosta molto piú all'imperfetto che al passato remoto.
D'altronde, non v'è riportata neppure la differenza tra passato prossimo e trapassato che ho scritto al #10 (primo rigo sotto il riquadro di citazione).

Poi, se vuoi dire che oggi, per quest'uso, il passato remoto è meno adoperato del trapassato prossimo, allora è un altro discorso. 


P.s.: Ti assicuro, inoltre, che a me non hanno insegnato la concordanza dei tempi semplificando la materia, ma piuttosto complicandola.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... ho paura che si stia facendo un po' di confusione. Sei tu che hai detto che 





> Il *trapassato prossimo* si dovrebbe adoperare solo quando nella principale v'è il *passato remoto* o l'*imperfetto*


 e io ho riportato la citazione in cui si dice che per avere il trapassato prossimo nella subordinata 





> il tempo verbale della frase principale al passato può anche essere il passato remoto


 ma di norma è il passato prossimo o l'imperfetto:


> FRASE PRINCIPALE
> Maria sapeva / Maria ha saputo (imperfetto / passato prossimo)
> FRASE SUBORDINATA
> che il giorno prima eri stato a scuola
> RAPPORTO TEMPORALE
> anteriorità (trapassato prossimo)



E poi dici:


dragonseven said:


> Ma, anche se fosse storico, nella secondaria il passato remoto non sarebbe errato ed esprime sufficientemente l'anteriorità; senza che si ricorra ad un ausiliare


 che è un caso diverso dal precedente. E tra l'altro non mi sembra di aver detto che sarebbe errato, indipendentemente dal fatto che lo sia o no.


----------



## dragonseven

Necsus said:


> [T]ra l'altro non mi sembra di aver detto che sarebbe errato, indipendentemente dal fatto che lo sia o no.


Appunto, neanch'io l'ho detto.
Però, quanto scritto qui


Necsus said:


> Per me le azioni di _annaffiare _e _fare _sono inevitabilmente precedenti a quelle di _vedere _e _capire_ e *richiedono* il trapassato.


 lo lascerebbe intendere.


Necsus said:


> ... ma di norma è il passato prossimo o l'imperfetto


Non sono d'accordo, di norma è l'imperfetto, non il passato prossimo. Questo ha di norma in secondaria l'imperfetto o il passato remoto.


*N.B.*: Io non ho scritto tutto quello che hai “inquadrato”. 
Prego tutta la comunità di porre maggiore attenzione nell'uso della funzionalità, che dovrebbe essere riservata a parti di testo già inserite all'interno dei fòri di WR.


----------



## Necsus

Dragonseven, ognuno è libero di pensare e intendere ciò che ritiene più giusto, spero non ti dispiacerà se non ti seguo in questo percorso di puntualizzazioni e illazioni. Buon proseguimento.


----------



## dragonseven

Necsus said:


> Dragonseven, ognuno è libero di pensare e intendere ciò che ritiene più giusto, spero non ti dispiacerà se non ti seguo in questo percorso di puntualizzazioni e illazioni. Buon proseguimento.


Necsus, _idem. _


----------



## duchevreuil

dragonseven said:


>



Ma non sarebbe più semplice, e forse anche più elegante, dire "Mia moglie si è sentita male *dopo aver mangiato* quello che mi aveva chiesto di preparare"? Così si elude quel fatidico "che" - che talvolta può rendere la lingua un po' pesantuccia.


----------



## dragonseven

Ovviamente! Però, se un esercizio chiede di trasformare la frase da implicita ad esplicita, è palese che non si possa rispondere con la stessa implicita. (Magari, l'OP sa che qui non si correggono esercizi o compiti, allora ha impostato la domanda come ha fatto per avere una risposta senza che *le* venisse chiusa la discussione o cancellata la *stessa*. Per noi madrelingua è piuttosto semplice, è sufficiente cambiare soggetto alla secondaria e ci viene naturale; per i non madrelingua non sempre lo è.)

La frase che ho confermato è la corrispondente esplicita.


----------



## duchevreuil

dragonseven said:


> Ovviamente! Però, se un esercizio chiede di trasformare la frase da implicita ad esplicita, è palese che non si possa rispondere con la stessa implicita. (Magari, l'OP sa che qui non si correggono esercizi o compiti, allora ha impostato la domanda come ha fatto per avere una risposta senza che gli venisse chiusa la discussione o cancellata la domanda. Per noi madrelingua è piuttosto semplice, è sufficiente cambiare soggetto alla secondaria e ci viene naturale; per i non madrelingua non sempre lo è.)
> 
> La frase che ho confermato è la corrispondente esplicita.



Ah, giusto. D'accordissimo, mi scuso.


----------



## amazonka

duchevreuil said:


> Ma non sarebbe più semplice, e forse anche più elegante, dire "Mia moglie si è sentita male *dopo aver mangiato* quello che mi aveva chiesto di preparare"? Così si elude quel fatidico "che" - che talvolta può rendere la lingua un po' pesantuccia.


D'accordo, anch'io direi così, ma mi serviva un esempio con il trapassato prossimo. Grazie.


----------

